#ubuntu-website 2008-12-29
<Turl> hi
<Turl> can anyone fix the graph @ http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Turl1> boredandblogging? can you? :)
<Ekushey-> poncon?
<Ekushey-> it is a new thing?
<boredandblogging> no, its been around for a while
<qense> hello
<Don_S> Hello
<ryanakca> mdke: I can't do anything to unsubscribe the Ubuntu Website Editors team (I'm not an administrator for that team), sorry :/
<Turl> hi newz2000
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-30
<qense> hello
<ace_suares> hi good morning anyone awake? I have some issues with the website and would like to bring them to you att.
<Turl> hi newz2000
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-31
<qense> hello
<jpds> Hey qense, how's the work on ubuntu wanted going?
<qense> I'm currently investigating the CCK and Views modules for Drupal.
<qense> I think it would be better to split the current module in more parts, it's getting too complicated and the MVC-model isn't really implemented very well.
<jpds> Whatever works best for you.
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-01
<Turl> happy new year! 15 minutes are remaining for it here :D
<qense> hello
<Turl> newz2000: hi
<Turl> are you (or anyone here) in charge of ubuntu's popularity contest?
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-02
<Turl> newz2000: hi
<ryanakca> mdke: ping, a few questions about the wikitheme... why does footerlinks have two returns? (return html\n return u'')
<ryanakca> mdke: also... what can I do about http://paste.ubuntu.com/98436/ ?
<ryanakca> mdke: ... and where can I find all the custom html? (self.cfg.page_*)
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-03
<ryanakca> mdke: In addition to those questions, where can I find self.universal_edit_button... from what I can see, MoinMoin 1.7 and greater have it in their theme/__init__.py , however, the Ubuntu wikis are running 1.6.3.
<mdke> ryanakca: I'm afraid I've read all of those questions and don't know the answer to any of them. I'm not very good at python - i can only suggest you try #moin
<mdke> ryanakca: sorry not to be of more use
<ryanakca> mdke: Okies, thanks. I'll try there... and I'll try poking Heather Stern / Henrik Omma, since they wrote most of it :)
<mdke> ryanakca: well, the theme has been rehashed quite severely since then... also moin versions have changed quite a lot
<ryanakca> mdke: do you know if the sysadmins are planinng on upgrading the wiki?
<ryanakca> mdke: some parts of the theme are incompatible with anything greater than 1.7.x iirc....
<ryanakca> I'd rather plan a theme for an upgrade a month or two down the road than get it all lovely now, only to find out that they're upgrading everything in a week :)
<mdke> ryanakca: pretty sure they won't be upgrading anytime soon - they only just did the last upgrade and that took years
<mdke> ryanakca: but any upgrade requires a theme tweak, I guess
<ryanakca> *nod*, ok, thanks
<mdke> ryanakca: having said that, I don't actually know, I'm just guessing
<mdke> an educated guess, let's say
<Turl> anyone in charge of popcon.ubuntu.com?
<mdke> Turl: no, I don't think so... newz2000 might be able to get access, the webmaster address is mentioned on the page
<Turl> mdke: Made by  The Ubuntu Web Team . Last generated on Sat Jan  3 14:24:43 2009 UTC.
<mdke> Turl: that's what I'm referring to, yes
<Turl> isn't the ubuntu web team... you?
<mdke> if you mouseover the link, it points at webmaster@ubuntu.com
<Turl> yeah, very generic, don't you think? :p
<mdke> Turl: newz2000 reads that email
<Turl> ok
<Turl> thx mdke, cya
<mdke> bye
<mdke> Turl: if you don't get anywhere, you'll need a sysadmin to help, they are in #canonical-sysadmin
<mdke> (during the working week)
<Turl> thx mdke
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-04
<ryanakca> newz2000: Riddell is asking the license of your work on the Drupal theme... PD, right?
<Rafik> hello, lists.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<Turl> Rafik: pinging works here
<Turl> but the page doesn't want to load
<Rafik> Indeed
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-04
<newz2000> hi cjohnston, I'm back. Give me a ping when you want to chat.
<newz2000> (been on holiday for a while)
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> If you have time now, I'm good..
<newz2000> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> How was your vacation?
<newz2000> Great. Coming back from work may be tough. :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> coming back /to/ work I mean
<newz2000> cjohnston: we use a content management system so there's nothign to check out
<newz2000> unless you're talking about visual / html changes to the theme
<cjohnston> I could help out with theme stuff too possible.. I was just going off the way I interpreted something on the wiki that it seemed like you checked out a local copy
<newz2000> You mentioned bugs, is there a particular bug you'd like to tackle?
<cjohnston> I'm definatly interested in helping out though.. I don't know to what extent you all can let me..
<cjohnston> There are quite a few in: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs that I could take care of.. They are mostly simple spelling issue type errors.. or other things such as that...
<newz2000> I'd love help like that but give me a second to work out how helpful that will be...
<newz2000> you see, we're about to make a major revision to the website
<cjohnston> ic
<newz2000> it won't go live until the spring
<newz2000> so maybe it would be useful
<cjohnston> Fixing stuff like: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/502466
<ubot3`> Malone bug 502466 in ubuntu-website "Turkish Loco site link goes to wrong web page" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<newz2000> ah, yeah, that would still be relevent
<cjohnston> I assume spelling issues would still exist
<newz2000> We'll be refreshing a good bit of the website's content (i.e. rewriting or replacing it)
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<newz2000> I don't know if this sounds like a complete bore to you,
<cjohnston> I could also help with "proofing" the writing for the new site..
<newz2000> but one thing that would be extremely helpful is to weed out the bugs that are still relevant, since many are obsolete...
<newz2000> Do you like to triage bugs?
<cjohnston> That's what I have been doing over the past two weeks or so...
<newz2000> oh, have you?
<cjohnston> yes..
<newz2000> wow, that's awesome!
<cjohnston> I have the open bugs down to under 200..
<cjohnston> I don't remember what it was.. but its lower now...
<newz2000> oh, you rock!
<newz2000> I have bug emails getting filed automatically and I haven't had the nerve to check that folder yet. :-)
<cjohnston> I just figured if I could fix "easy" stuff like the bug above.. I could close them out too and not "bother" the "real" developers with them..
<cjohnston> since all that but requres is a 3 character change
<cjohnston> I will continue triaging.. and if you can't give me the access to fix bugs, thats fine.. I understand..
<newz2000> we won't have the system in place to allow content approval (going live w/ site refresh) so we've not allowed too many people to edit in the site
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> Is there an easy way to find bugs that are simple typos?
<cjohnston> Not that I know of.. I have just been going through the bugs one by one...
<cjohnston> starting with the ones listed as 'new'
<newz2000> What would be cool is if there were a way to flag bugs that are just typos
<newz2000> but I don't know how to do this
 * newz2000 looks at the bug queue to see what it looks like real quicki
<cjohnston> Maybe with a tag
<newz2000> oh, that looks good
<newz2000> I just added two tags, typo and broken-link
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> I wonder if it's possible to mass-tag
<newz2000> cjohnston: I'm eager for your help on this matter and want to start using the bug tracker more
<newz2000> I can't open up access for you to edit the website at this time
<newz2000> what would you like to do that you think would be most effective and not a waste of time?
<cjohnston> bug 501970 I left alone because yes, the bug is correct, but I don't think its an "ubuntu" website bug, I think it would be a bug for moblinzone.com  - but I wasnt sure if maybe the page on our end had changed or something..
<ubot3`> Malone bug 501970 in ubuntu-website "intel_moblin_ubuntu_computex  was not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501970
<newz2000> good call
<cjohnston> newz2000: as long as someone follows up with the work I do in the bug tracker.. I don't think it would be a waste of time.. and im willing to help out with it..
<newz2000> ok, I will make a commitment to dealing with 25 bugs per week
<newz2000> and I am online and active here in this IRC channel from 8:30 − 5:30 Central US time (it's 9:19 for me now) to answer your questions if you need help
<cjohnston> ok.. I am est
<newz2000> (though I do step away now and then to eat lunch and stuff. :-))
<cjohnston> understandable
<newz2000> If you have any new bugs that are simple typos or broken links, if you use the tags, I'll deal with them first
<cjohnston> so you want stuff tagged typo and broken link
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> that answers my question then
<newz2000> cjohnston: where are you located?
<cjohnston> orlando (fl)
<newz2000> ah, sunny, warm, Orlando
<newz2000> I lived for 10 years in the Sarasota area
<newz2000> my son is a Florida native (one of the few!)
<cjohnston> bug 314692 I did need someone "smart" to look at... I don't think its offered SSL... but wasnt positive.. After the yelling I took from it.. lol
<ubot3`> Malone bug 314692 in ubuntu "Brainstorm SSL problem, site not accessible (FF3)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314692
<cjohnston> unny warm 41* orlando
<cjohnston> yup
<newz2000> I'm currently in chilly (-9) Des Moines IA
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> on the intel_moblin bug, do you agree that isnt our bug?
<newz2000> yes, but I think I need to report it to the right person
<newz2000> I'll deal with it, as CES is coming up and there will be a lot of visibility here
<cjohnston> ok.. you want me to leave it as is for now then and you can edit it?
<newz2000> yeah
<cjohnston> newz2000: fix released on bug 437651 then?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 437651 in ubuntu-website "file not found 404" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437651
<newz2000> or mark it as a dup of 501970
<newz2000> (which is fixed)
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug #385568 seems to be fixed to me.. do you want me to mark stuff like this fix released, or what do you want?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 385568 in moin "Anchor links with spaces are incorrectly encoded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385568
<newz2000> cjohnston: yes, if it's fixed or obsolete, it'd be awesome to have it marked accordingly
<cjohnston> Okie..
 * cjohnston can't change things to wishlist.. heh.. oh well
<cjohnston> Is the US Ubuntu Store closed newz2000? Can you confirm that?
<newz2000> cjohnston: yes, it is
<cjohnston> newz2000: I had to.. hehe bug #503009
<ubot3`> Malone bug 503009 in ubuntu-website "USA Store needs to be removed from shop.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503009
<newz2000> ok, I'll start by fixing the banner on the side then asking for a redirect from shop.ubuntu.com to shop.canonical.com
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> newz2000: are you responsible for kubuntu.org also?
<newz2000> cjohnston: no, not directly
<newz2000> there's a different project in launchpad for kubuntu.org
<cjohnston> Ok..There doesnt seem to be a way to download the LTS on Kubuntu is why I ask..
<newz2000> I wonder when we had an LTS version last
<cjohnston> http://ubuntu-mirror.cs.colorado.edu/releases/kubuntu/
<cjohnston> there is an 8.04.2 - which isnt listed on the hashes page, which was a bug, which is why I started investigating
<cjohnston> newz2000: is there a requrirement to be listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local ? The reason I ask is since there is a link to the "full list of teams" I would not think every loco would be listed on that page.. There are some bugs filed against that page though since some approved teams arent listed there.. I don't want to confirm bugs if the teams for some reason dont meet a requirement.
 * cjohnston is keeping you busy today.. lol
<newz2000> hmm… this is an interesting question
<newz2000> cjohnston: if you were going to guess, how many outstanding bugs refer to this? (very rough guess is fine)
<cjohnston> so far I have found 1.. but it has two different "reports" to it... bug 324223 - for reference.. technically 2 that i have found
<ubot3`> Malone bug 324223 in ubuntu-website "Danish team info missing from http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324223
<newz2000> cjohnston: yeah, I say we go ahead and make these changes to the website and think about a better way to do this down the road.
<newz2000> I'll ask jono for his opinion.
<cjohnston> okie..
<cjohnston> newz2000: did you see the response to bug 314692?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 314692 in ubuntu "Brainstorm SSL problem, site not accessible (FF3)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314692
<cjohnston> he doesnt seem happy
<cjohnston> lol
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-07
<Ryan11> There's a broken image link on this page: http://www.canonical.com/services/certification
<Ryan11> It links to www-admin.canonical etc
<Ryan11> Also, the image src is a PDF file
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<cjohnston> newz2000: whenever you come around.. on https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/index.html it states that if your version of ubuntu is not listed above, it is no longer supported.. 6.06 server is still supported, but desktop is not... therefore, the link to 6.06 (imho) should be changed to link directly to the server version, and it should be noted that it is server only.
<cjohnston> also bug 504333 I just created..
<cjohnston> bug #504333
<cjohnston> hmm.. what happened to the little buggy bot..
<newz2000> hi, sorry, been in meetings all morning (and have another in 10min)
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> newz2000: something else cool: (or not cool) http://dump.chrisjohnston.org/
<cjohnston> look at the image.. thats zoomed out in firefox
<newz2000> oh, yeah, good catch
<cjohnston> want me to make a bug out of it?
<jpds> bug #463849
<jpds> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/463849
<cjohnston> thanks jpds
<cjohnston> jpds: think this is related: http://dump.chrisjohnston.org/ubuntu_main_page_2.png  ?
<jpds> cjohnston: Don't think so.
<jpds> cjohnston: Looking at your status bar, I think you might be interested in the ASNumber extension though.
<cjohnston> ?
<jpds> cjohnston: http://www.asnumber.networx.ch/
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> ill give it a try.. thanks
<cjohnston> ahh... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/376919 newz2000 easy fix..
<cjohnston> mdke: thanks for your response
 * newz2000 fixed the link to PDF mentioned by Ryan11
<cjohnston> newz2000: you still in meetings?
<newz2000> cjohnston: no, just munching on a banana
<newz2000> what's up?
<cjohnston> fridge.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> you could be my kids best friend with a banana
<newz2000> :-)
<cjohnston> do you see the background issue?
<newz2000> fridge needs a lot of love
<newz2000> oh, interesting
<cjohnston> I know they were talking about WP'ing it
<newz2000> I don't remember that being there before
<cjohnston> I believe there is a bug already filed on it.. I just dont remember which one
<cjohnston> its similar to the one i filed earlier..
<newz2000> I'm guessing there used to be a <div style="clear:both">&nbsp;</div> somewhere inside #contentr
<cjohnston> down to 66 new bugs... ;-)
<newz2000> you're awesome
 * cjohnston wishs he had bug control access
<cjohnston> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/499383
<newz2000> cjohnston: what do you mean by bug control access?
<cjohnston> would make my life with you easier
<newz2000> I'm not sure what this capability is, is it a permission I can grant?
<cjohnston> give me a sec.. im lookin for the docs
<newz2000> I can make you a member of the ubuntu-website-editors team, that may do it
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<cjohnston> no.. i dont think that would
<cjohnston> cause its a LP thing
<cjohnston> set statuses and such
<newz2000> is this you: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston
<cjohnston> yessir
<newz2000> ok, see if you have the permission now?
<cjohnston> I do
<cjohnston> hey dhillon-v10
<newz2000> great
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hey what's up :) happy new year
<newz2000> cjohnston: I'm going to reply to your email about editing the website but my unoffical response is inline with what Matt East said...
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, hi :D
<newz2000> hey dhillon-v10
<cjohnston> you don't need to reply for me..
<newz2000> we're getting ready to overhaul Canonical.com and ubuntu.com will be affected signficantly by this
<newz2000> some of the changes we're working on are an approval queue for website changes. This will definitely go live by Lucid release (probably Beta 1)
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, i have the same kind of same question as cjohnston, we can fix bugs, but where can we get the sources, and do we submit the patches to you (if any)
<newz2000> but it may take a little time to get our standards and processes in line before we can let many people in
<cjohnston> hmm.. I guess by making me a website editor, I have more control over website bugs, but my access hasnt changed in regular bugs
<cjohnston> cool
<newz2000> To make matters slightly more difficult for everyone in the short term (but better in the long term) we'll be doing a freeze on the website on Monday until Beta period
<newz2000> So we probably won't be able to close many bugs in that time period
<cjohnston> like to me the fridge thing should atleast be set to medium.. probably high.. and that should also make your job easier because you can then sort by priority..
<newz2000> yeah
<cjohnston> thats quite a while
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, alright that works too, so after the beta period we can pick up bugs and work on them
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: some time after that, yes, but it likely won't happen right away
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, okay :) I am currently working over at the edubuntu website stuff any ways
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: what sources do you need? I can likely get you whatever you want
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, oh and something really important, sorry i had to to do a clean install of my system, and I lost the instructions for planet planet theme sorry, so what was I supposed to do there
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, just for the bugs so that we can make changes, is it in a branch of core-docs
<newz2000> it's all in a CMS
<newz2000> There is no way easy way to dump the source nor to apply patches
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, ahh okay, possible to give me the instructions again for the planet planer theme porting that we were talking about a while ago :)
<cjohnston> you didnt by chance read what I said about 6.06 on help.ubuntu.com did you newz2000
<newz2000> I don't think I"ve read that yet cjohnston
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: give me a moment to find it
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, sorry for bothering you :)
<cjohnston> hmm.. newz2000 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/106056  - mdke's question..
<cjohnston> if not, easy fix
<cjohnston> (if you know the answer off the top of your head)
<newz2000> ah, that's an interesting one
<newz2000> where'd our bug bot go?
<newz2000> :-(
<cjohnston> i dunno
<cjohnston> thats what i asked earlier
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: what's your email again?
<cjohnston> when he didnt talk to me
<cjohnston> newz2000: do you want me to use priorites (high/med/critical/etc?)
<newz2000> cjohnston: yeah, that would be good…
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<newz2000> Use your best guess, but roughly,
<newz2000> if it seriously imparis users accessing the site or downloading ubuntu, critical, if it makes ubuntu look bad then high
<cjohnston> everything critical.. it is the face of ubuntu after all
<cjohnston> yessir!
<newz2000> yeah, and we should all start writing in UPPER CASE. :-)
<cjohnston> ups is here
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> by looks bad.. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/463849 ?
<cjohnston> or by looks bad https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/267235 ?
<cjohnston> (define makes ubuntu look bad, would be my question)
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, the bug cjohnston mentioned here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/267235 is a super easy one, how do I go about fixing it
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10: basically.. we cant.. yet
<newz2000> cjohnston: a typo or broken graphic in a conspicuous area of the site that many people will see
<cjohnston> I asked the same question with the same bug
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, oh yah you are right sorry I forgot about that :P
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> that page is quite old. It really needs to be moved ot the wiki
<newz2000> and maintaned by the team in charge of the mirrors
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hey until the freeze is going on, can i triage the bugs and reject others that aren't needed
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10 is tryin to steal my job
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> :-P
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, oh if you want to do it, then okay :) I'll find something else then, maybe the kubuntu website bugs :P
<newz2000> Two can't hurt. :-)
<cjohnston> I'm just messing with him..
<newz2000> Can one of you see if there's a team in charge of mirrors and assign the bug to them to move the docs onto the wiki and maintain it?
<newz2000> that hasn't been touched in at least 18 months and the person who was in charge of it has been gone from canonical over a year
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I think we can move the bug/assign the ubuntu-docs team to this one maybe ?
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, :)
<newz2000> it may not be the right team, I think there was at one time a team in charge of mirrors
<newz2000> if so, they may be the best bet
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, yah the Ubuntu Mirror Admins is that it
<newz2000> I'd suspect so
<newz2000> I've asked in #ubuntu-irc to get our bug bot back
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mirror-admins I think we may have to talk to people over at #launchpad
<cjohnston> i want mr. buggy!
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: there may be an irc channel for them
<newz2000> feeling like investigating?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, sure :)
<cjohnston> figure out who is on the team, what their irc nicks are and start /whois'in em
<cjohnston> hehe
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, yup #ubuntu-mirrors
<newz2000> ok, I've got to knuckle down and get a few things done but if you need me, ping me or leave a message and I'll catch up in about an hour
<newz2000> by the way, I'd call the 463849 high priority
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, alright
<newz2000> but it's border line because it doesn't affect a lot of people (need a very wide screen to see it)
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10: https://forms.canonical.com/landscapetrial/thanks/   - are you able to pull up that page without filling out the forum
<cjohnston> form
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, what form ?? I see something like this:
<dhillon-v10> Search this site:
<dhillon-v10> Thank you for completing our Landscape trial registration form.
<cjohnston> right.. is the footer layout messed up
<cjohnston> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/504333 does it look like the attachment on this bug report?
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, precisely, I was just about to upload the screenshot to imageshack and send it to you :)
<cjohnston> can you confirm the bug then please
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> also, if you are talking to the mirrors people, may want to point them to this one: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/162865
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, done :) I think I should apply for bug-control for some time soon
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10: newz2000 gave me bugcontrol access for the website project only.. so i dont have it for regular bugs
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, ahh nice :) I have triaged a *lot* of bugs so I though I might apply
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: I'll make you a member of the team to triage, what's your launchpad id?
<cjohnston> are you a bugsquad member?
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, dhillon-v10, also where do i go for kubuntu website, can you do that one too
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, not yet all the applying thing takes effort and I am lazy :P
<newz2000> dhillon-v10: I'd speak with ryanakca on that. I don't keep in touch w/ their processes and procedures
<newz2000> I may be able to grant it but would prefer to get the OK from them
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, alright I'll ask nixternal then :)
<newz2000> ok. /join #drupal-support
<newz2000> grr
 * cjohnston wonders whats goin on in #drupal-support
<cjohnston> heh
 * newz2000 is asking for drupal help
 * cjohnston doesnt like drupal
<cjohnston> although i probably need to learn it.
<newz2000> there is a good book by O'Reilly called "Using Drupal" by the lullabot team
<newz2000> if you are a membere of a LUG or someuser group that has a relationship w/ O'Reilly you can probably get them to give you a copy for free
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> I doubt my loco would.. and im not a member of a lug
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, i am currently learning drupal, from this good book, do you need it, I can send a link to you
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, your loco might :D
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> isnt it yours too?
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, lol yah :)
<cjohnston> ill ask itnet
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, just a sec.
<newz2000> cjohnston: your loco should apply w/ Oreilly to be an offical user group. Free stuff in exchange for reviews on amazon and etc.
<cjohnston> hmm.. newz2000 you dont by chance have a link handy for info on that do you? I'll talk to our leader about it..
<newz2000> in gmail everything is handy... :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> http://ug.oreilly.com
<cjohnston> maybe i just need a copy of your gmail then.. lol  if everything is handy maybe it could help me pass nursing school
<newz2000> I don't have much in there that would help with that. :-)
<cjohnston> :-(
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, what's your email pm me
<cjohnston> you said everything
<cjohnston> chrisjohnston@ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> if i spelled all that correct
<cjohnston> hey.. i actually did
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, off to eat lunch, expect an email some time soon :D
<cjohnston> I guess we are members...
<cjohnston> its 330 dhillon-v10 lunch is long over
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> im killing myself with email from all this bug stuff
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, nah i just got back from school so my lunch is now :)
<cjohnston> lol
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, I get over 1000 messages per day from the LKML and its hard to keep up
<cjohnston> lkml?
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, Linux Kernel Mailing List, the largest mailing list in the world, that's where most of my work is in
<cjohnston> im out
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> i am actually gonna start unsubscribing from some stuff for the next year
<cjohnston> newz2000: whenever you get time.. my loco leader doesnt know anything about getting stuff to review.. just about getting the discount price.. you dont by chance have any other info I could tell him do you?
<newz2000> When you sign up for that program you'll get contacted. Just ask them if they have review copies.
<newz2000> apress also has a program like this. I get tons of books to hand out.
<newz2000> well, not tons, but in the last 6 months probably 10 − 12 books.
<newz2000> the bot is back
<cjohnston> bug 254973
<ubot3> Malone bug 254973 in ubuntu-website "Text in "Get Ubuntu" tabs falls off when zoomed in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254973
<cjohnston> YAY!!
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston is gonna use my friend ubot3... newz2000 bug #255527 - we wouldnt provide an ubuntu studio md5sum on the hashes page, correct?
<ubot3> Malone bug 255527 in ubuntu-website "WinMD5SUM wrong for Ubuntu Studio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255527
<newz2000> cjohnston: we won't put any hashes on ubuntu.com. So few people need them and they're easily findable using the site search or google.
<newz2000> you can reject any bugs about hashes
<cjohnston> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes  ?
<cjohnston> expecially with the very last line
<cjohnston> hmm.. why does http://help.ubuntu.com/community redirect to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes  - or is it just me
<cjohnston> ok.. on another system it redirects to SwapFaq
<cjohnston> hmmmm
<cjohnston> newz2000: fwiw, im getting to the point with the 'new' bugs, where I don't know enough on the subjects to be able to comment on them/confirm/invalid.. do you want a tag for those, or want me to just leave them as new or..?
<newz2000> cjohnston: I'd say leave them for new
<cjohnston> okie..
<newz2000> after Monday I won't have much luck in closing out bugs so I/we can hammer the new ones and get them organized
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> whats the reason for the freeze?
<cjohnston> that doesnt make sense?
<newz2000> we'll be moving the content to multiple servers and updating it there so any changes made to live will need to be replcated to staging and testing
<newz2000> tedious so will be limited
<cjohnston> i gotcha
<cjohnston> is the wiki gonna get a newer bigger better faster server? please? please? :-P
<newz2000> I don't think the wiki's speed is because its not on a big enough server...
<cjohnston> BW issues, or just moin limitations
<newz2000> I think the problem is that when you save content it has to scan all the files in the wiki to see who subscribed to each
 * newz2000 assumes the performance prob you refer to is the slow saving
<cjohnston> its more than just slow saving.. but yes
<cjohnston> slow loading too
<cjohnston> sometimes more than others.. but ya
<newz2000> I don't have any hope that it will improve because of what the web team is working on
<cjohnston> gotcha
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-08
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, ping
<cjohnston> uh oh.. i just read it in the other channel
<cjohnston> is that what you are wanting?
<cjohnston> is this admin for editing the website, or like what i got today on LP?
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, fixing some typos, and outdated links, don't know that
<cjohnston> what are they wanting me to tell them? they can trust you?
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10: how do I subscribe to a subset of wiki pages (like it looks like you are)
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, I am subscribed to the entire wiki :) just go to your preferences and do .*
<cjohnston> I dont want the entire wiki.. holy crap. how many emails do you get?
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, thanks a lot for trying to help , I got the rights :)
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, like around 30
<cjohnston> ok. cool
<cjohnston> 30 emails a day? thats it?
<dhillon-v10> no wait, that's from Debian, its 116 sorry :P
<cjohnston> so if I want everything from our loco do FloridaTeam*   ?
<dhillon-v10> yup :)
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> hmm.. it doesnt show me subscribed in the header of the pages..
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, its takes a while before the whole thing can take effect :) took a day for me
<cjohnston> o
<ryanakca> newz2000: Has the plug-into-LP-for-edit-rights drupal module been ported to Drupal 6?
<newz2000> ryanakca: yes, it has
<ryanakca> newz2000: How would one go by setting it up?
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, hey there :) I fixed that bug from yesterday, and there are only 6 new bugs left
<newz2000> ryanakca: is it in the list of modules you can enable?
<newz2000> if so, you just enable it, then talk to the Launchpad team about getting your trust root setup properly
<cjohnston> howdy
<cjohnston> newz2000: you still around?
<newz2000> cjohnston: yep
<cjohnston> easy fix: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/296154  its also on 9.04 and 9.10
<ubot3> Malone bug 296154 in ubuntu-website "[http://start.ubuntu.com/8.10/] (CSS) text-align: middle; incorrect" [Low,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> 9.04 and 9.10 are both inline.. 8.10 is a seperate .css
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-10
<cjohnston> someone tell mdke to stop spamming me :-P
<mdke> cjohnston: you can talk!
<mdke> I still have another 229 unread bugs in my email :(
<cjohnston> I talk alot..
<cjohnston> :-P
<mdke> I didn't mean that...
<mdke> i meant, you're not a bad spammer yourself with the bug work you've been doing recently
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mdke> nice work
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> looks like you found the stuff ive been leaving
<mdke> I'm just ploughing through my bugmail which I've been neglecting for quite some time
<cjohnston> :-)
<mdke> ubuntu-website and ubuntu-docs bugs
<cjohnston> mdke and newz2000 fwiw, I think that all bug a couple of bugs that are still 'new' are beyond what I can help with, so I have left them...
<mdke> np
<ofirk> newz2000: Are you here?
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10: ping
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> is this correct for the wiki subscribes? I still havent been subscribed like I wanted.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/354726/
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, just a sec.
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, alright for single pages just go to that page and subscribe, and for multiple you have to do something like this: BeginnerDay/.*
<cjohnston> Im subscribed to the singles I want.. But ill change the multi's
<cjohnston> dhillon-v10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354731/
<dhillon-v10> cjohnston, look right :)
<cjohnston> thanks
<dhillon-v10> np
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-04
<Turl> newz2000: are you there?
<newz2000> hey Turl, I will check, thanks for the heads up
<stas> newz2000: hey. since you're here. Can you please add me permissions to close bugs on lp:ubuntu-website
<newz2000> stas: you want to close bugs? :-) Yes, I can do that.
<stas> great. thanks :)
<newz2000> stas: I think you're already on there
<stas> newz2000: hmm, i don't get it why i can't change bugs http://is.gd/k5pGP
<newz2000> Let me ask around
<newz2000> If you didn't have permission you'd not even see the options to change things
<stas> newz2000: can you make changes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/692785 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692785 in ubuntu-website "Wordpress theme option to disable search (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New]
<newz2000> stas: I'll try, what should I change?
<stas> fix released
<stas> commmited in fact
<newz2000> stas: works for me
<newz2000> stas: launchpad devs wonder what control you clicked to get that error
<stas> newz2000: http://ubuntuone.com/p/WdG/
<stas> tested on ff4 same
<newz2000> stas: u1 is not performing, I can't seem to get that media file to play
<stas> newz2000: http://ge.tt/6DfBdT8
<daker> stas, a quick solution : you can always open the links in a new tab ;)
<daker> stas, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/692785/+editstatus
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692785 in ubuntu-website "Wordpress theme option to disable search (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<stas> daker: http://is.gd/k5th2
<stas> it sucks and I can't explain why :/
<daker> so it's really a bug ツ
<stas> sorry guys didn't mind that :)
<daker> what ?
<stas> giving you work on another bug
<daker> LoL
<daker> stas, http://is.gd/k5u4G
<daker> maybe there is something wrong with you account or LP
<newz2000> stas: bac is checking into it
<newz2000> stas: would you try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/692785/+editstatus
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692785 in ubuntu-website "Wordpress theme option to disable search (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<newz2000> if you get an oops, would you give the oops number?
<newz2000> stas: and actually, if you want to fix this, would you join #launchpad and ping bac ?
<stas> ok
<stas> thanks newz2000
<newz2000> stas: I'm listening in myself in case I need to be involved
<stas> newz2000: who's the guys you talked to?
<newz2000> bac
<stas> ok
<Turl> newz2000: hi
<newz2000> hey Turl
<Turl> newz2000: did you get my email?
<newz2000> Turl: about popcon?
<Turl> newz2000: yep
<newz2000> yes, spoke to mvo about it 15 min ago, he's looking into it
<Turl> good to know
<pleia2> newz2000: I may be out of the loop on it, but #392838 wontfix? dholbach and I have been working on fixing it (we have an email about relicensing prepped)
<pleia2> it's been a long time in coming, I didn't realize a bug was outstanding
<pleia2> (so we never updated it, oops)
<newz2000> pleia2: if you want to take ownership of it and give it a better status that's fine with me
<pleia2> will do, thanks :)
<newz2000> bug #392838
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 392838 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu Wiki licence is unpermissive (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392838
<newz2000> ah, yeah, glad to see work being done
<pleia2> newz2000: I don't think I can change the status
<pleia2> but I added a comment
<newz2000> I'll fix it, shoudl I assign it to you?
<pleia2> it's already assigned to the CC, which I think is ok
<newz2000> corrected
<pleia2> thank you!
<newz2000> no, thank you! :-)
<pleia2> we're pretty much just following the same procedure help.ubuntu.com did in 2007
<pleia2> much belated :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-05
<Turl> newz2000: any news?
<newz2000> Turl: no, sorry, will likely be tomorrow, the guy who manages it is in Europe
<Turl> newz2000: ok
<Turl> newz2000: at least I know it'll be looked at now :P
<Turl> newz2000: do you know if there's any statistics of the % of number with popcon enabled on their ubuntu install?
<newz2000> Turl: no, I don't know of any
<newz2000> A while back I'd hear conjecture
<newz2000> now days the only time I hear numbers are when Mark blogs about it.
<Turl> I'm asking because there are 1.800.000+ installs reporting to popcon - but that number is no use if you don't know a % of reporting installs or sth
<Turl> the most you can do is take that as a sure minium of ubuntu installations
<newz2000> Turl: wow. Interestingly, I think it's disabled by default, isn't it?
<Turl> newz2000: yep
<Turl> it's like if all the people in Botswana used ubuntu for sure
<Turl> (looking @ wikipedia population numbers)
<Turl> or ~1/22 of my country using it, for sure
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-06
<mhall119_> holy crap newz2000, I'm out of town for 5 days and my inbox has exploded
<mhall119_> dang you've been busy
<nigelb> mhall119_: Hey, you're back!
<nigelb> mhall119_: Welcome back! Happy New Year :)
<mhall119_> thanks nigelb
<mhall119_> you too
<nigelb> mhall119_: :)
<nigelb> mhall119_: I started hacking on summit.
<nigelb> now I need to update the code to satisfy cjohnston :p
<nigelb> --> commute to home.
<daker> have you seen my fix for bug 696037
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696037 in twidenash (and 1 other project) "Spam on main page of LD from identi.ca (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696037
<daker> mhall119, ^
<daker> aie wrong chan ツ
<newz2000> hey mhall119, yeah, cleanup time
<newz2000> I closed about 60 on Tuesday and 96 yesterday. \o/
<mhall119> I saw
<newz2000> The plan is for ubuntu-website to be about community stuff (and we may rename that) and ubuntu-website-content for stuff the canonical web team needs to do (we may rename that too)
<AlanBell> what is canonical-isd-web then?
<AlanBell> and is anyone able to save a wiki page without getting an error 500?
<newz2000> AlanBell: canonical-isd-web is a project that I can add stuff to and it goes on my todo list using an automated tool
<newz2000> (still trying to figure out how to do that though)
<newz2000> Regarding the 500, yes, most peole have no prob
<vasi> The ubuntu popcon page http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ doesn't seem to have updated in a few weeks now...is this the right place to plead for fixage?
<newz2000> still?
<newz2000> Should be done updatign by now...
<newz2000> sure enough :-/
 * Turl checks
<newz2000> it's running
<newz2000> I think there was a backlog
<Turl> newz2000: but the data hasn't been updated (yet?)
<Turl> popcon2@vserver-fnzqkk87z:~$ diff by_inst oldraw/raw_2011-01-05 |wc -l
<vasi> The webpage says "Last generated on Dec 19"
<Turl> 0
<vasi> and the data hasn't changed since then either
<newz2000> yeah, there is a process running right now to generate it
<newz2000> it's been running for a while. :-/
<newz2000> That's an old bit of perl code
<vasi> is someone in charge of the ubuntu popcon site, who i should contact?
<newz2000> vasi: mvo (you can get to him through me if you need)
<newz2000> but he kicked it 2 days ago and it's still catching up
<vasi> oh ok, i thought you meant "process running [since Dec 19]"
<vasi> if it's catching up that's great, thanks :)
<newz2000> he's done for the day but if it's not updated tomorrow I'll have him poke at it again
<newz2000> tbh, this app is not really "maintained"
<vasi> newz2000: you mean upstream? cuz debian seems to have their version going ok
<vasi> or are there ubuntu-specific hacks that are needed?
<newz2000> no, I mean by Canonical
<vasi> oh yeah, i know it's not an Official Product or anything :)
<newz2000> It doesn't feel like the app is a high priority to anyone
<vasi> yeah, i understand that
<vasi> i just use it for my very-ghetto browser popularity graph: http://vasilevsky.ca/popcon/png.php
<vasi> and when it went flat for awhile, figured i'd ping someone
<vasi> i'd be glad to help keeping it going if that's necessary, but if it goes away it's not the end of the world either
<newz2000> Feel free to give me a ping if you see it mis-behaving
<vasi> thanks newz2000 :)
<newz2000> how would you like some pure css 3d text? http://markdotto.com/playground/3d-text/
<newz2000> bug #683430 closed. :-)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683430 in ubuntu-website-content "Close obsolete ubuntu-website bugs and refile the rest (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683430
<Turl> nice graph vasi
 * Turl really needs to implement package comparisons on popcon2
<vasi> Turl: i worked on an HTML5 version for a little while before giving up....none of the nice JS graphing tools seem to support logarithmic-scale graphs :(
<vasi> i'll let you know if i come up with anything new
<Turl> vasi: did you know of popcon2.net btw?
<Turl> we use a JS lib, maybe it supports it
<vasi> oh exciting
 * vasi *looks*
<Turl> vasi: the library is flot https://code.google.com/p/flot/
<vasi> using flot, eh?
<vasi> yep
<vasi> i was using jqplot for a little while
<vasi> the code was gross though :(
<Turl> haven't looked at its code really :P
<Turl> vasi: have you looked at rgraph and http://www.zingchart.com/ ?
<vasi> protovis looks gorgeous: http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/ex/
<Turl> the latter is a paid one though
<Ddorda> ‎hey guys, i'm looking for a wiki page that has a contents list. can anyone point me to such?
<Ddorda> ‎i don't find myself =\
<newz2000> The latest UWN has a table of contents in it Ddorda
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue218?action=show&redirect=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current
<Ddorda> ‎newz2000: looking, thanks!!
<AlanBell> if you look at this page in chromium http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/10.10/release/ some of the text is overwritten with other text
<AlanBell> planet.ubuntu.com was doing that up to earlier this week oto
<AlanBell> too
<AlanBell> alejandre fixed that by removing the text-rendering: optimizelegibility; css
<AlanBell> do you think this is fundamentally a bug in webkit/chromium/the page/the ubuntu font/something else?
<daker> newz2000, i have some fixes here https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-website/light-planet-theme2-fixes
<newz2000> daker: oh, great
<daker> AlanBell, http://i.imgur.com/pMWKN.png
<daker> i am using Chromium 10.0.612.3 (69636) Ubuntu 10.04
<AlanBell> daker: I have narrowed it down to a small set of properties
<AlanBell> interesting you are not seeing it
<AlanBell> I am using chromium on 10.04
<AlanBell> older build though
<AlanBell> 8.0.552.224 (68599)
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/test.html
<AlanBell> seems to be a combination of 12px font size, line height 16px and a set height on the body
<AlanBell> remove any one of those and it goes away
<daker> AlanBell, it looks good for me http://i.imgur.com/Z7Ry4.png
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/chromium.png
<AlanBell> however on refresh it behaves itself, just on initial load it messes up
<daker> i think it's the webkit
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> just made all the ubuntu websites look broken on ubuntu
<AlanBell> at least it isn't the font
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-07
<daker> newz2000, good morning
<daker> can you take a look at bug 275971
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 275971 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu Local support - Arabic Language (affects: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275971
<newz2000> good morning daker, yes, checked into it, am pondering the best solution
<newz2000> I'd like to not replicate the loco directory here but I do want to provide direction for Arab speakers. It's kind of a challenge.
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-08
<stas> newz2000: alive?
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-02
<doctormon> AlanBell: hello
<AlanBell> hi doctormon
 * AlanBell has etherpad lite with launchpad integration embedded in summit :)
<knome> :o
<knome> me me me me me me me me
<knome> when's that integrated in LP.net ?
<AlanBell> knome: whenever you like really ;)
<cprofitt> nigelb: ping
<cprofitt> are these the correct instructions for summit - http://people.ubuntu.com/~nigelbabu/summit/installing.html
<nigelb> cprofitt: yes
<nigelb> cprofitt: are you hitting any problems?
<cprofitt> just getting started
<cprofitt> will keep you posted
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> I'm mostly away this week
<nigelb> cprofitt: ohwait
<nigelb> those are not current.
<nigelb> http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html <-- these are
<cprofitt> got those too... will use those
<cprofitt> starting install now... got the server up, ssh key copied over, etc
<cprofitt> it was either do this or start fiddling with R
<cprofitt> I figured this was better :-)
<nigelb> lol
<cprofitt> ok -- one note -- you have made the assumption that the person has bzr installed and setup
<nigelb> ahhh. thanks
<nigelb> will fix when I'm back.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> a simple link would likely work.
<cprofitt> Downloading/unpacking bzr==2.4b4 (from -r requirements.txt (line 11))
<cprofitt>   Downloading bzr-2.4b4.tar.gz (7.4Mb): 7.4Mb downloaded
<cprofitt>   Running setup.py egg_info for package bzr
<cprofitt>     No Cython, trying Pyrex...
<cprofitt>     
<cprofitt>     The python package 'Pyrex' is not available. If the .c files are available,
<cprofitt>     they will be built, but modifying the .pyx files will not rebuild them.
<cprofitt> got a lot of errors....
<nigelb> cprofitt: ugh. ignore bzr failing.
<cprofitt> nigelb: is there a good place to pastebin it or should I email it to you
<cprofitt> no rush on it mind you...
<nigelb> email me
<cprofitt> k
<nigelb> I'll look tomorrow morning
<cprofitt> yeah... no rush at all...
<cprofitt> warning the log is 1.7mb
<cprofitt> oddly large for a log file
<cprofitt> alright... have a great day nigelb I am going to shut down the VM and keep it in this state.
<nigelb> cprofitt: I really think bzr shouldn't be in the requirements.txt file
<nigelb> I'll check with mhall119 and get back to you
<nigelb> (if you have the requirements.txt, you already did get the repo, which means you have bzr)
<cprofitt> no, rush dude. If you are on vacation ... take the vacation
<cprofitt> I will have time later
<nigelb> :)
<cprofitt> yeah, I know how to setup bzr etc.
<nigelb> I'll catch you next week then.
<cprofitt> good to see you met up with an old friend too... I have precious few of those... most moved far away
<cprofitt> alright nigelb have a great week.
<cprofitt> I head back to work tomorrow.
<nigelb> Yeah, we did a gtalk video chat
<nigelb> It was nice to catch up and know about everyone else we knew
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I have missed two high school reunions due to pregnancy (1) and mechanical issues (2)...
<cprofitt> I hope I do not miss any more.
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> off to bed! Laters :-)
<mhall119> nigelb: bzr is in there because bzr_apps uses it
<mhall119> having it in requirements.txt means you get it in your virtualenv
<knome> AlanBell, huh??
<AlanBell> etherpad in launchpad
<knome> AlanBell, yeah but, where
<knome> explain
<AlanBell> not sure, blueprints maybe?
<knome> yeah
<knome> so is that online already?:P
<AlanBell> it would be a do-able thing to do it
<knome> yes, so when will somebody do it? ;)
<AlanBell> patches welcome
<AlanBell> I am just working on the summit integration
<knome> i'm sure they are
<knome> :)
 * AlanBell is getting quite into this mad summit on the projector idea
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-04
<cybershoe> Good morning (for certain values of morning).
<cybershoe> I have the domain "unitydesktop.com", from a project that never launched.
<cybershoe> I want to offer it up to the Ubuntu team if anyone wants it, otherwise I'm just going to let it lapse.
<cybershoe> Does anyone know who would be the appropriate person to contact about this?
<nigelb> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> cybershoe: join the #ayatana channel and ask in there
<mhall119> someone might know
<cybershoe> will do, thx
#ubuntu-website 2013-01-01
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme-static/+merge/141264 please?
<daker> cjohnston: for some reasons i can't merge/approve it, i am not part of the team i think
<cjohnston> you are now
<daker> done
<cjohnston> t
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-website 2013-01-02
<robin-gloster> daker & cjohnston: mhall119 told me to ping you to check some changes i made on ubuntu-community-webthemes for ubuntu-accomplishments-web to invalidate client-side cache. would the changes interfere with other sites? https://code.launchpad.net/~robin-gloster/ubuntu-community-webthemes/caching
<robin-gloster> btw i don't know if the people responsible for the countdown on ubuntu.com are here, but it doesn't run on chrome dev channel
<mhall119> robin-gloster: what is "chrome dev channel"?
<mhall119> antdillon: ^^
<robin-gloster> mhall119: 2 versions ahead of current release, in this case version 25
<antdillon> robin-gloster, Oh really, mmm ... that's odd Its is being replaced in 2 hours
<antdillon> robin-gloster, Thank you for the heads up
<robin-gloster> antdillon, your welcome, i recon it's not that bad because it runs on current release
<antdillon> robin-gloster, Yeah that's my thinking but good to know browsers its not working on
<robin-gloster> antdillon: yup and maybe for future countdowns ;)
<antdillon> robin-gloster, Will use modernizr next time for a fall back
<daker> antdillon: it does not update the countdown : Chromium Version 24.0.1312.2 Ubuntu 12.04 (165266)
<antdillon> daker, Thank you, I'll look into it
<antdillon> daker, That is two versions ahead of the latest version
<antdillon> daker, Due to the short time it will be on the site I note it but dont think a fix will be developed in time
<daker> antdillon: ok
<daker> antdillon: just to let you know you should use v1.6.1 to fix it
<daker> robin-gloster: how do you get the {{version_hash}} ?
<antdillon> daker, Thanks, were updating the jquery version soon so wont have this issue again.
<robin-gloster> daker: custom template context processor which sets the global template variable to the latest bzr rev number
<daker> robin-gloster: i don't think your changes should go into lp:~mhall119/ubuntu-community-webthemes/django-stricter-nav-elements
<daker> cjohnston: right ?
<robin-gloster> daker: we currently pull the theme from that branch
<mhall119> robin-gloster: we should update that, those changes are in the main branch for the theme now
<mhall119> there's no need to pull from my branch now
<robin-gloster> should i make a merge proposal for the main branch?
<mhall119> robin-gloster: yes please
<daker> robin-gloster: yeah would be better also, i would prefer {{ revno }} instead of {{version_hash}}
<daker> robin-gloster: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/internals/contributing/writing-code/coding-style/#template-style
<robin-gloster> daker: ok can change those. otherwise it is fine?
<daker> robin-gloster: you need to get a fresh branch otherwise you will get merge conflicts, because the part you are changing have been modified by cjohnston
<robin-gloster> daker: ok
<cjohnston> robin-gloster: you need to do an {% if version_hash %}?{{ version_hash }}{% endif %}
<robin-gloster> cjohnston: if it isn't present only a '?' gets appended to the url.
<robin-gloster> cjohnston: shall i add the if?
<cjohnston> As long as it wont effect current sites, its fine
<robin-gloster> cjohnston: pushed a new branch
<cjohnston> ack
<daker> mhall119: http://www.ubuntu.com/static/u/css/core-print.css (404)
<daker> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<mhall119> daker: thanks
<mhall119> Peter: daker pointed out that http://www.ubuntu.com/static/u/css/core-print.css is getting a 404
<mhall119> used in http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<daker> cjohnston: they said a UDS app for the phone!
<daker> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/101681698460010159459/posts/hMvVXeMaZHo?gpsrc%3Dgplp0&hl=fr
<mhall119> daker: I'll pass it on
<daker> hey cjohnston why the search box is commented ? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme/view/head:/templates/website_base.html#L82
#ubuntu-website 2013-01-03
<cjohnston> daker: dunno, has been for a while IIRc
<cjohnston> I guess I did it tho
<cjohnston> probably because we werent using it, but i dont knwo
<daker> ah yeah after the switch to the new theme
<daker> we start using the search block that's why i don't see the search form on LTP
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-04
<dholbach> good morning
<tsimonq2> o/ davidcalle
<tsimonq2> whoops, wrong ping, I really should get better at this
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> I meant o/ dholbach
<davidcalle> tsimonq2, no worries :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> o/ to you too :P :D
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<dholbach> mhall119: davidcalle: maybe we can talk in our team call tomorrow about landing the developer site changes?
<davidcalle> dholbach, +1
<dholbach> davidcalle: do we have any deployment blockers right now?
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-05
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: do you know if we have any deployment blockers right now?
<davidcalle> dholbach: afaik no, but that's what I'm looking into, I'm reviewing the mojo spec, especially where it pulls data from
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks a lot for looking into that
<davidcalle> I know there is at least one backport I need to do from the on-server branch to the lp branch (cause you can't actually push branch changes from the server)
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> davidcalle: how are we going to manage the staging branch from now on, since the the way we had been using it isn't going to work
<davidcalle> mhall119: I would be in favor of ditching it and going back to feature branches merging in to trunk, then prod. From there testing on staging, then real prod. My very-short tem goal is to make a spec allowing a local deployment.
<mhall119> davidcalle: in that case, I'd say our branch merging workflow should mimick our deployment workflow, trunk->staging->production
<mhall119> which would make the staging environment a little less flexible, as we will need to coordinate deployments to it
<mhall119> but, if you get local deployments working with the spec, that becomes a non-issue
<mhall119> so staging become "pre-production" instead of "testing"
<davidcalle> mhall119: it appears to be our only option (without touching the current juju/mojo processes), yeah
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-06
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: I'm wondering if I should make the markdown importer a separate app in dev.u.c... what do you think?
<dholbach> it looks rather self-contained
<dholbach> and it'd make the code easier to find :)
<dholbach> I think I'll just do it
<dholbach> davidcalle: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms-update/+merge/278447 again
<dholbach> ho hum...
<dholbach> not sure where the conflicts come from now
<dholbach> maybe I should propose it again your 1.8 branch
<dholbach> ok, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms-update/+merge/281743
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm confused, wasn't the cms-update branch already merged in the django-1.8-cms-2.3 one?
<dholbach> davidcalle: there's some new updates again :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: ah :)
<dholbach> if we manage to do one update in 2-3 years we can update to the newest that's reasonable ;-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: :D
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm reviewing the new changes since last time we looked at it together before the holidays. After that is it ok with you to merge it in the 1.8 branch?
<dholbach> sure
 * davidcalle is updating-pip-cache
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've started working on getting the mojo spec to deploy locally!
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> is it hard to get it set up locally?
<davidcalle> dholbach: it's a bit obscure and creates a bunch of alien stuff in /srv , but I've got some tips in #webops and now I need to strip down everything that doesn't makes sense locally (eg. credentials to nagios, etc)
<davidcalle> dholbach, the documentation is alright, so that was pretty painless to setup
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> that's at least some good news :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14420747/
<davidcalle> dholbach: on a related note, I really like how this test is done
<davidcalle> dholbach: also, if I print the content of the article generated by the test, it contains a link
<dholbach> davidcalle: wow... :)
<dholbach> ok, I'll take a look
<dholbach> davidcalle: can you pull and run the test again?
<davidcalle> dholbach: AssertionError: Link /en/file2/ not found
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> c'est bizarre ça
<davidcalle> dholbach: the test passes if I do : res = c.get(link.attrs['href'].replace('en/', '')
<dholbach> the test passes here :)
<dholbach> anyway, I'll take a look at it
<dholbach> maybe add something like this?
<dholbach>             logging.error('Available pages are: {}'.format(
<dholbach>                 ', '.join([a.get_absolute_url() for a in Page.objects.all()])
<dholbach>             ))
<dholbach> and
<dholbach> from cms.models import Page
<dholbach> just so it can tell you which pages are actually available
<davidcalle> dholbach: /en/file2/ is here, hum
<dholbach> davidcalle: I'm just about to move the tests to local test data and I'm experiencing a similar problem - let me see if I can write a better test and make the code more explicit about what it does
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach, davidcalle
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<dpm> davidcalle, what's the status of deployments of d.u.c?
<davidcalle> dpm, hello, we are planning the new django for next week max, with a few fixes as well (eg. transations dashboard)
<davidcalle> dpm, I've started working local deployments with help from IS (in a nutshell: mojo in lxc)
<dpm> yeah, I remember you mentioned that last bit yesterday
<davidcalle> dholbach: ping me when you need me to retry the failing test from yesterday, or if you need a hand with it
<dholbach> davidcalle: will do
<dholbach> davidcalle: this is a bit weird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14430631/ - it might be a new Django default or something
<dholbach> I'll make sure the tests match the reality
<davidcalle> dholbach: the None language or am I missing something else?
<dholbach> yeah
 * davidcalle tries to reproduce
<dholbach> ok, I think I'm getting somewhere
<davidcalle> dholbach: same result for me (None)
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<dholbach> I have a bigger change coming up where I use local checkouts for testing which should speed up the tests - that together with update to a newer django seems to have shaken up a few things
<dholbach> a good opportunity to make the code (and the tests) more explict
<davidcalle> dholbach: local checkouts in the sense that the project will ship bzr and git branches in the tests/data folder?
<dholbach> more like a export of just the docs within the git branch
<dholbach> just so we have local data we can test with
<dholbach> it's 200k in total if increased size is a concern
<davidcalle> dholbach: it's not, afaik :)
<dholbach> it would also provide a way to test and guard against things like 1531200 :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<dholbach> davidcalle: I've been banging my head against the wall because of issues in the tests and I started refactoring all kinds of small things in order to make things clearer
<dholbach> all to no avail
<dholbach> now I found the issue
<davidcalle> dholbach: what is it?
<dholbach> sys.exit is to be avoided at all costs :)
<dholbach> no big surprise
<dholbach> I'll fix it now
<dholbach> it stopped test cleanup functions to be run and other stuff
<dholbach> I should have fixed it long ago
<davidcalle> dholbach, ouch :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, btw, we don't need to fix ubuntu-sdk -> ubuntu-sdk-ide on d.u.c, it's going to keep working
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> mh, that was not it...
<dholbach> I mean... good that I fixed it in any case
<dholbach> but still I'm seeing some bizarre issues which lead me to believe that the cleanup is not done in between tests
<dholbach> if you are curious and bored, I pushed a WIP branch to ~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer
<dholbach> I think I'll take a lunch break soon and see if I can fix this afterwards :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: I found the issue /o\
<dholbach> I'm very close to having it all working again
<dholbach> I learnt a lot :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, what was it!?
<dholbach> I was surprised how my testcase objects event across different tests were sharing data - it took me a long while to find that I had defined some class members somewhere in the code as class variables
<dholbach> davidcalle: it's fixed
<dholbach> davidcalle: all tests pass
<dholbach> finally
<dholbach> ok... where was I before I broke everything..........
<davidcalle> dholbach: iirc, I was reviewing and about to merge :D
<dholbach> davidcalle: I'll add some more link rewrite tests
<dholbach> davidcalle: I call it a day - I pushed a new test for the links, but it doesn't pass
<dholbach> django.test.Client doesn't quite work the way I imagine it does :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, you fight with Django, I fight with Mojo :p
<dholbach> in some cases a page it retrieves (/docs/intro.md which is obviously wrong) is available, after a redirect, but is empty
<dholbach> it's all bizarre and I don't know which part of this strange reality to hold on to
<dholbach> in any case I think it's a good time to call it a day and come back with fresh ideas on a Monday :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, have a nice week-end, we'll do our best to release this to the word next week :)
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> have a good one yourself!
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach, thanks!
<dholbach> :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-09
<jose> cjohnston: ping
<jose> or cjohnston_
<cjohnston> yo
<cjohnston> What's up jose
<jose> is that https thing something a third party can fix or is it for IS to fix?
<cjohnston> probably IS.. I would think everything in summit should be able to work if its switched to https..
<cjohnston> that's not to say though that a third party can't file an RT with the request, working with a Canonical community person, maybe someone like mhall119,
<cjohnston> :-)
<mhall119> what's wrong with summit?
<jose> mhall119: it uses http which causes https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1532365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532365 in Summit "insecure warning on firefox for summit.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New]
